# First SSO Print Exchange



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 24, 2014)

Much of this is going to be lifted from a previous print exchange I was a part of.

_*There is monetary cost involved.*_
1. You will need to print the amount of prints necessary for everyone involved*.
2. You will need to ship these prints to every person involved*.
*(we will split into groups if this gets too large).​
*Print Specs:*
Black & White or Color
Wet darkroom or digital prints
NO larger than 11x14" paper
NO smaller than 8x10" paper
Image area can be any size as long as it is on paper from 8x10" to 11x14"
NO Mats due to added shipping weight (unless you're going to mount every print)
NO Mounted prints due to added shipping weight (unless you're ok with paying to have them made and shipped) 
Include an info sheet for each photo on your tech specs, location, etc.​_Please answer the poll so we all provide work fitting the criteria._

Sign up to this thread by 17 March 2014 to indicate your interest. Please be aware that there will likely be shipping throughout NA (and possibly internationally).

After the 17th I'll collect everyone's address and send it to everyone via PM so we all know where to send the prints.

*Participants:*
1) ThePhilosopher
2) JeffFromMtl
3) Tang
4) Philligan​


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm in! I think 2013 or later is a cool idea, just so we could really take a look at what our best work through the past year has been.


----------



## theo (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not quite sure I understand exactly what the product in question is?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 25, 2014)

This is a way for the photographers here to exchange prints and see everyone's work as well as get your art out there.


----------



## Tang (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice. Count me in. You can get 11x 14's fairly cheap, yeah?


----------



## Philligan (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice, I'm in! 



Tang said:


> Nice. Count me in. You can get 11x 14's fairly cheap, yeah?



Yeah, it's more shipping I'm worried about, depending on how many people sign up.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 25, 2014)

If this gets too large we'll split into groups of 5 so the financial burden is reduced.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 9, 2014)

Anyone else interested?


----------



## MFB (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd be down for some high quality guitar prints but it's a here and there kind of thing, since not everyone shoots their guitars in high quality and I'm not interested in just everyday life sort of photography


----------

